# Dorian Yates talks chest, back, delts, arms, and legs....Great vids!



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2670-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-delts-training.html

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2662-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-leg-training.html

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2666-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-arms-training.html

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2660-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-chest-training.html

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2663-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-backtraining.html


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheers Rekless.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good post mate

Just watched legs, will watch the rest later


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

love the delts video

6.40 - on supersets

7.45 - Behind neck press

8.10 - upright rows - 'just a silly exercise' 

My training partner will hate this. Yates is his hero (apparently) and he's always trying to get me to do all this sh1t lol.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

11.30 in - great advice - do you reckon the guy will listen to him?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice one! Thanks


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

some great no bullsh!t advise by a legend. Especially like his take on lunges :lol:


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

good videos thanks


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

good find +reps


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not a bodybuilder, but good videos, quite interesting. Only watched legs and delts so far

I like how he talks about progression and how adding weight will equal more size... Also used to bench 500lbs (thats roughly 225kg) so it reinforces my point i allways try and make that strength = size and you cant get big lifting light weights 

This is why new trainers should follow something like starting strength as progression is linear and weight increasment is very quick and will give them a good base to work from rather than following some silly routine that wont get them anywhere


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Not a bodybuilder, but good videos, quite interesting. Only watched legs and delts so far
> 
> I like how he talks about progression and how adding weight will equal more size... Also used to bench 500lbs (thats roughly 225kg) so it reinforces my point i allways try and make that strength = size and you cant get big lifting light weights
> 
> This is why new trainers should follow something like starting strength as progression is linear and weight increasment is very quick and will give them a good base to work from rather than following some silly routine that wont get them anywhere


This.

But also talks about leaving your ego at home and the importance of negative resistance and that if you're a bodybuilder not a weight/power lifter you're not there to throw up as much weight as possible by any means necessary, but to lift as heavy as you can go for decent controlled reps that are going to put enough resistance on your muscles to force them to grow.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

What do you guys think of his views on flat bench? I'm really undecided whether to leave it out of my routine for a while and see how I get on. I've been using Flat Bench and Incline DB press as my main chest movements for a good while now...


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

he says their a sh1tty exercise because of increased risk of injury compared to decline and incline. HAve you got shoulder problems?

well there's no point adding incline BB as you're doing incline DB, so unless you're going to replace with decline then no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I've started doing decline rather than flat bench.

If doms are anything to be measured practically every muscle in my upper body was sore for a good few days.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

Shouldnt he be out promoting his own dish water and caffeine supplement, not gaspari's stuff!

Good seminar i seen parts on Youtube.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

good post reps given woop woop


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome vids mate


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Reps mate great find just love his honest approach to training


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bookmarked. nice 1 mate. am only a min in to delts and its making sense about pushing to high with db raises. ive got super long arms aswell and always go to the very top each rep. will have to try his tip on shortening range a lil


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice one mate, this will keep me out of the way for a while, leave them to it down stairs ho ho ho merry christmas


----------



## Stripper (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent vids mate, top job


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Watched the chest and biceps one before training today and it really help as I did the slow negative and fast positive


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

His opinion of bench was interesting. Surprised to hear him say that decline was his main mass builder for chest and that flat was basically dangerous and [email protected] Looks like 2011 will be the year of the decline for me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> His opinion of bench was interesting. Surprised to hear him say that decline was his main mass builder for chest and that flat was basically dangerous and [email protected] Looks like 2011 will be the year of the decline for me.


basically he is just rehashing most of what he learnt from Mike Mentzer, with slight alterations, so its not blatantly obvious.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's funny when he says " I think squats are over rated" that made my day


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Great post!!!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Gud Vids and tell it how it is from Dorian


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

very good bump for later


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i watched these videos and i find his veiws very interesting, the decline vs flat and doing low volume and high intensity.

I really need to change things around as i have been doing the same type of routine for a while so i might use his methords and training program to see what results i get from it, could do with a training partner as a spotter though


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the way a few times he differentiates between power lifting and bodybuilding when asked about squats and deads which is why he doesn't really place too much importance on them.


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Top stuff, knowing how each muscle works is key to success and avoiding injury


----------



## Al Pacino 10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers, got some good advice from these.

Rob


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

roadz said:


> What do you guys think of his views on flat bench? I'm really undecided whether to leave it out of my routine for a while and see how I get on. I've been using Flat Bench and Incline DB press as my main chest movements for a good while now...


I haven't done flat bench in years.. incline only.. despite this my pec development is even.. and yes, i did this to prevent injury after 35..


----------

